# iPad mini 4?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I can't purchase quite yet but has anyone seen when the release date for the mini 4 is ??
Thanks in advance 
Misty


----------



## OnOneWheel (Jul 25, 2009)

Those can be ordered now. Apple site all models will ship in 4-6 business days.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am considering ditching the small fire tablet that I have used for travel, and getting an iPad Mini.  This will have me just using one operating system on all my portable devices.  But I am going to wait until I've got my new iPhone and pay for the Mini using Apple Pay on my iPhone.  I have read that Discover card has a "deal" where if you use your Discover card to pay for your Apple Pay, you get a 10% discount through December 31. I figure I might as well use that to buy my new mini and get that discount!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.investorrelations.discoverfinancial.com/mobile.view?c=204177&v=203&d=1&id=2086665

See above about Apple Pay and Discover


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Since I recently enrolled with Scribd and cannot use my Voyage for reading Scribd books, I've been reading on my iPad Air.  The Air is just too big for me to hold for reading.  I thought about getting the $49 Fire tablet to use but I think I'll get an iPad Mini 4.  Considerably more expensive but, ehh, it's only money.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

etexlady said:


> Since I recently enrolled with Scribd and cannot use my Voyage for reading Scribd books, I've been reading on my iPad Air. The Air is just too big for me to hold for reading. I thought about getting the $49 Fire tablet to use but I think I'll get an iPad Mini 4. Considerably more expensive but, ehh, it's only money.


Yeah, I've used the ipad Air as a substitute reader when it was the one all-purpose gadget I took on a trip,but it is just too darned big for a daily reader! The Mini is an excellent size.


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

The mini works good as a reader


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Jen200 said:


> The mini works good as a reader
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good to know since I went out this afternoon and bought a gold mini 4. When I got my mail today I had a check from a class action lawsuit I didn't even know I was a party to and it was for $240. I took that as a sign that I should buy the ipad mini. It's all charged and set up ready to use. I might have saved some money by waiting until Friday but I don't leave the house on Black Friday.


----------



## jacobcarl (Dec 11, 2015)

ipad mini 4 is already out for buying..


----------

